# Front loader



## JohnmShipley (Mar 17, 2009)

A Frind of mine is looking at a Ford 8N It has no impliments at all. He was wondering if it would take a FEL? before he bought it?


----------



## DanielWilson (Feb 2, 2009)

Loaders for 8N's are out there. As for whether you need to know anything about the particular tractor ... I can't say.

http://cgi.ebay.com/Ford-9N-8N-2N-T...959407&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=72:1205|66%3A2|65%3A12|39%3A1|240%3A1318|301%3A1|293%3A1|294%3A50


----------



## SHARTEL (Feb 11, 2009)

I have seen several FEL's on the 8N's....some are what Ford, and others, called 'One Arm' loaders.

Finding a loader and installing one is a little complicated, but DO-able. The base platform and hydraulics, once setup and installed, is the difficult part. The rest, loader arms, rams and bucket, just fall into place.

Used loaders down these parts are scarce as hen's teeth though.

SHARTEL


----------



## JohnmShipley (Mar 17, 2009)

*Thanks*

Thanks guys! Ill let my friend know!I know they are good tractors but with finding a loader diffacult he might want to keep looking!


----------

